# Lawn Memes



## Redtenchu

Let's get this party started!


----------



## Ware




----------



## J_nick

Happy Birthday to thelawnforum.com


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


That's the truth.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Not mine, but relevant for warm season grasses!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


This is me today.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

FB friend posted this for me, sharing it here!


----------



## touchofgrass




----------



## touchofgrass

Redtenchu said:


>


This is MQ, for sure


----------



## touchofgrass




----------



## touchofgrass

All you guys' neighbors.. haha


----------



## Redtenchu

touchofgrass said:


> All you guys' neighbors.. haha


Lololololololol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## touchofgrass

Ware said:


>


OMG. This one is MQ too... he will watch the weather (as you all, I am sure, know he does - esp, DFW) and race to get the Pre-E down before a good storm and then bitch, moan and complain when the lovely dome over our neighborhood strikes again and the HUGE rain cell splits and passes us by only to drop a good inch across town.

Ah, summertime with my man...How I have missed you.... haha


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

A few classics I found online, thought I had lost them forever...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


>





Ware said:


>


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Redtenchu

Couldn't help myself..


----------



## Redtenchu

One more before I call it a night...


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>





Redtenchu said:


>


Thanks man - I'm really channeling these two today.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Omg, so good!!!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Omg, so good!!!


I learn from the best. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## douglasbb

Redtenchu said:


>


He needs a dfw_pilot wand!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Ware

Re: 2017 - What did you do with your lawn today?


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Wes

Not really a meme, but I didn't see the point in starting a new thread.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

New style meme, I like it.


----------



## Redtenchu

:nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL. These are funny because they cut so close to the truth.


----------



## Ware

Oh my. :lol:

I did hear someone else lost access to their account. :roll:


----------



## Redtenchu

If BF said it, must be true.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Pete1313

Redtenchu said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkV

Some of these need to be candidates for next years lawn shirts.

The Joker one will get my vote.


----------



## Redtenchu

MarkV said:


> Some of these need to be candidates for next years lawn shirts.
> 
> The Joker one will get my vote.


Thanks! I like that one too!


----------



## j4c11

I needed a good laugh this evening :mrgreen:


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


>


Whattttt.... This cant be true. How could you say such a thing?

Everyone knows that the only way to cut a cool season lawn is with a rotary mower set at its highest setting of 4 inches.... Right?😉


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## GrassDaddy

lol nooooooo she's deleting posts again =P


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> lol nooooooo she's deleting posts again =P


Lolololololol


----------



## kds

Found this on reddit today https://www.reddit.com/r/reactiongifs/comments/6ai063/mrw_my_new_neighbor_sees_my_amazing_lawn_mowing/


----------



## j4c11

kds said:


> Found this on reddit today


I have to try that sometime. How do you do it, mow lines in one direction and then do another one perpendicular just for the lines?


----------



## kds

j4c11 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on reddit today
> 
> 
> 
> I have to try that sometime. How do you do it, mow lines in one direction and then do another one perpendicular just for the lines?
Click to expand...

You can get as involved with it as much as you want. The minimum is mow just like normal in parallel passes. The rotor will lay the blades of grass down based on the direction you travel. It helps to have something like the Toro lawn striping kit that is heavy and rolls behind the mower to really press the blades down.

If you have the time, you can even make a checkerboard pattern by making parallel passes by normal but then go over those passes a second time perpendicular to the first pass.

You can also do double-fats like what the Allyn the Lawn Care Nut does in this video. He has some other videos on striping too.


----------



## j4c11

Thanks. I do double-fats right now. I wonder if the checkerboard will stay if I do one mowing in one direction, the next mowing perpendicular and keep alternating rather than going both directions in the same mowing session. I guess I'll have to try it and find out.


----------



## Redtenchu

A local friend of mine posted this on FB. Not really sure a Meme is needed, of course I made a few...


----------



## kds




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware




----------



## Spammage

LOL!! That is greatness!!


----------



## kds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFjYWWYRfCg


----------



## Ware

Now that's funny. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL!

In the mean time, there are lots of unread posts at places like Bogleheads, MrMoneyMustache, WCI, etc, to fill the gaps.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


>


Ha, same here! Where is Tony Alony when we need him?! 



dfw_pilot said:


> ...In the mean time, there are lots of unread posts at places like Bogleheads, MrMoneyMustache, WC, etc, author new posts/threads to fill the gaps. There is no charge!


 :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana: :banana: :dancenana:

TC, you should definitely start a thread about some of your favorite financial/investing sites. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, same here! Where is Tony Alony when we need him?!
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...In the mean time, there are lots of unread posts at places like Bogleheads, MrMoneyMustache, WC, etc, author new posts/threads to fill the gaps. There is no charge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mean time, there are lots of unread posts at places like Bogleheads, MrMoneyMustache, WCI, etc, to fill the gaps.
Click to expand...

Oh man, I work in finance so that wouldn't be too relaxing.

True Ware, but I need to come up with some good ideas for threads first.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> True Ware, but I need to come up with some good ideas for threads first.


Hmmm, do you have anything else you could pull out of the ground with a truck and a chain? :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True Ware, but I need to come up with some good ideas for threads first.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you have anything else you could pull out of the ground with a truck and a chain? :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha, I wish... that was pretty fun. 
I may be buying two used TruCuts tomorrow :shock: so maybe that will warrant a post or two in the TruCut subforum.


----------



## wardconnor

Sorry.. Not about the lawn but still good.


----------



## GrassDaddy

lol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## M311att

Is there a meme for my reaction when my wife says the kids need a trampoline??


----------



## Ware

M311att said:


> Is there a meme for my reaction when my wife says the kids need a trampoline??


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

M311att said:


> Is there a meme for my reaction when my wife says the kids need a trampoline??


----------



## M311att

Oh man....those are too good. Thanks for the laughs guys.


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

:lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I guess I was asking for that to happen. Haha. I kinda feel honored that I have my own meme though. Thanks!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

The protégé... You want your kid growing up to be the dandelion yard guy? Better train them up.


----------



## Spammage

That's great BaF.


----------



## Ware




----------



## J_nick




----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


>


 :rofl:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Hahahahaa


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

I think I mentioned this once, but back when Walmart ran it on sale last year for ~$3/bag, I didn't buy the broken bags because they refused to discount it further. In hindsight, I should have swallowed my pride. :bandit:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> I think I mentioned this once, but back when Walmart ran it on sale last year for ~$3/bag, I didn't buy the broken bags because they refused to discount it further. In hindsight, I should have swallowed my pride. :bandit:


Great meme. Haha, I would have done the same thing. I think we will all be stocking up this year!

I used to feel awkward asking for the discount. But now I could care less. Haha. It must be my old age.


----------



## kds

Last time I went to Home Depot to grab a bale of peat moss, there was only one bag at ground level and it was torn. I asked someone to bring a new pallet down because I didn't want no torn-up bag. Then the guy said he's got to sell that bag either way, want it for 50% off? And I said hell yeah, sign me up chief! It was one of those huge bales and I had no problem getting a little dirty if that meant saving a few bucks.

Oh boy that makes me feel bad about myself.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## BrettWayne

Ok this is my favorite thread yet !


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


Now imagine that 3yo bolting across my lawn as soon as I got her out of the truck this afternoon to point out that sedge... :lol:

Thanks Red! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now imagine that 3yo bolting across my lawn as soon as I got her out of the truck this afternoon to point out that sedge... :lol:
> 
> Thanks Red! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

She is too cute!


----------



## Concretestorm

Today my son told the lady at Starbucks that crabgrass is the "most insidious thing that can happen to a yard ". It was my proudest moment to date.


----------



## Ware

Concretestorm said:


> Today my son told the lady at Starbucks that crabgrass is the "most insidious thing that can happen to a yard ". It was my proudest moment to date.


Oh wow, that's great. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


>


I busted out laughing!


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Redtenchu

In Honor of Ware.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Inspired after watching the newest GD videos.


----------



## social port

So, my neighbor is a bit of a lawn nut too. He saw me wrestling with an impact sprinkler the other day and came over to my yard. He has in-ground irrigation and offered to let me have his impact sprinklers, which he no longer uses.
Nice gesture, right? That's an awesome neighbor.

So, I bought a restaurant gift card for him. I put it in an envelope. Then I printed this picture...



Redtenchu said:


>


…placed it with the gift card and sealed it all up.

I'd say we're equal.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware




----------



## g-man

^and trying to pick a neighbor to call once you remotely see a fungus growing via the security cameras. Should I mix a tank of fungicide for him to apply? Should I give him a class on how to apply it and get the walking speed?

I'm also going on vacation and I am stressing about the lawn. First world problems.


----------



## Redtenchu

ATY be like....


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


>


Love it


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


>


^like


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Only people that watch GoT will understand.


----------



## wardconnor

Good memes Red. Priceless


----------



## Ware

J_nick gets all the credit for this chunk of meme gold...


----------



## GrassDaddy

lol I wish I had the skill


----------



## Pete1313

I love following this thread! Awesome!


----------



## Fronta1




----------



## Redtenchu

This is when you need to gracefully bow out. 

Might be happening quicker than you think.




Seriously a quote, shoe fits.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## wardconnor

Ha ha. So good Red.


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


>


One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## Redtenchu

"Blow me to Bermuda!"


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol: Link


----------



## Ware




----------



## MarkV

Ware said:


>


Already bought the PPV. It's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Fronta1




----------



## Pete1313

Fronta1 said:


>


Wait!!.. What?!.. Is this true?.. :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Told him it might be time to side discharge.


----------



## Redtenchu

I Hope our Houston members stay safe.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Fronta1

:clapping:

:beer:


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Fronta1

Colonel K0rn said:


>


 :rofl: :clapping:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


>


I'm gonna wear that hat when I water next time.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear that hat when I water next time.
Click to expand...

Sure way to prevent sunburn over most of your body LOL


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear that hat when I water next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure way to prevent sunburn over most of your body LOL
Click to expand...

And anybody in my vicinity :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear that hat when I water next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure way to prevent sunburn over most of your body LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And anybody in my vicinity :lol:
Click to expand...

I seem to remember having to wear a sombrero like that when I was in Tijuana at a bar, and having tequila poured into my mouth, but that's a story for another day. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Fronta1




----------



## Fronta1




----------



## Fronta1




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


>


I read H.O.A. as H.O.C. and was baffled and was wondering how much more I had to learn until it clicked. Glad it's Friday. I did get H.O.A. approval for project TPC Backyard yesterday.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Fronta1

Connor, cut down on your watering, man.


----------



## wardconnor

Fronta1 said:


> Connor, cut down on your watering, man.


This makes me laugh. I was gone away for 2 nights camping for holiday weekend. I was 40 minutes closer to epicenter of quake camping without tlf internet access and did not feel a thing. Everyone wanted to talk about the earthquake when i returned telling me how crazy it was when it happened. I wish I could have felt it..

Watering must go on earthquake or no earthquake.


----------



## lawntips

Here is one I made a couple of weeks back. Haha


----------



## Redtenchu

Haha


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


>


lol so true. I'm about to lock it, my chances are dwindling by the hour.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## pennstater2005




----------



## Fronta1

Credit: Monty

(No disrespect to those affected by recent events. Just too good a pic to pass up.)


----------



## kds




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

+1


----------



## wardconnor

+2


----------



## Spammage

Still waiting...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'm working on my reno thread as I post this.
via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Not mine, but it fits.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry, fellas.

On a related note, I finally became the subject of a lawn meme. That was the plan all along


----------



## MasterMech




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


 :rofl:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Reposting from other threads. 

Enjoy - or don't - whatever - it's a free country


----------



## j4c11




----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> If BF said it, must be true.


I just wanted to let g-man see the wise words of Benjamin Franklin

For full size visit http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4&start=40#p3919


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


>


😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## wardconnor

So good folks. Comedy gold


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## JohnP

Ware said:


>


One of my favorites! Did you tweet that @AllynPaul the Lawn Care Nut? Hope ya did!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


LOL, I think I'm the only one on my street with bermuda, so I get sad when I look out. We're still warm, but it's going dormant in some areas.


----------



## Redtenchu

Let me know if this link doesn't work.

https://instagram.com/p/BbK5tplFhAw/


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu

Many won't understand this one, but it's site related.

https://instagram.com/p/BbK7OnpFU_J/


----------



## Redtenchu

https://instagram.com/p/BbLDK_Ql5hz/


----------



## LawnNerd

Sharing this here from Ware's winter project...


----------



## Redtenchu

Off*


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## kds

https://twitter.com/mattvbrady/status/930708478582177793


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## M311att

That may be the best one yet. I have 4 mowers now.


----------



## MasterMech

Redtenchu said:


>


"So you're selling the lawn tractor now right?"

"Uhhhh....... not immediately....." :mrgreen:


----------



## Pete1313

Redtenchu said:


>


Me: Uh, honey? I bought another mower from Florida and it is being shipped up here this week.

Wife: What the **** are you buying another mower for? You just bought that new one in the garage!!

Me: Well uh, I plan on using that one to tow things, aerate, spray, and mulch leaves. This one is a reel mower!

Wife: (Blind death stare) So you just bought a new mower just to tow things and mulch leaves!?...

That was the end of the conversation and pretty much how it went down.

Either blindside your significant other like I did, or start prepping them that you are getting a new mower... Weeks auction is just over 3wks away!


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol, Reel Problems.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Lol, Reel Problems.


 :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## MasterMech

Pete1313 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: Uh, honey? I bought another mower from Florida and it is being shipped up here this week.
> 
> Wife: What the **** are you buying another mower for? You just bought that new one in the garage!!
> 
> Me: Well uh, I plan on using that one to tow things, aerate, spray, and mulch leaves. This one is a reel mower!
> 
> Wife: (Blind death stare) So you just bought a new mower just to tow things and mulch leaves!?...
> 
> That was the end of the conversation and pretty much how it went down.
> 
> Either blindside your significant other like I did, or start prepping them that you are getting a new mower... Weeks auction is just over 3wks away!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## j4c11

Redtenchu said:


>


Kill it with fire would be my suggestion :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

j4c11 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill it with fire would be my suggestion :thumbup:
Click to expand...

But stay real close to monitor the situation. :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Redtenchu said:


>


That's a Buckeye leaf.
You Okies just don't know when to let it drop. :roll:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## ales_gantar

Hehe he


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

DFW...


----------



## Redtenchu

Because they look really short, get it?


----------



## jayhawk




----------



## Redtenchu

jayhawk said:


>


How did you find this picture of me 🤣😂


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Felt* but it's already done.


----------



## MasterMech

hehehehehehehe! All good stuff!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

I could watch this all day.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

This is too accurate for me!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## ABC123

Paintball 2pm in the parking lot.


----------



## Redtenchu

ABC123 said:


> Paintball 2pm in the parking lot.


We've been rewatching the show, it's inspirational.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Friends and Beer.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Proud of this one. 😂


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Proud of this one. 😂


Epic. :nod:


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> Proud of this one. 😂


No truer meme has ever been posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## wardconnor

When someone drives in the lawn. &#128078;


----------



## wardconnor

Lol nice work there


----------



## Redtenchu

wardconnor said:


> Lol nice work there


I aim to please


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL!


----------



## Pete1313

How I feel about winter right now.


----------



## Ware

Pete1313 said:


> How I feel about winter right now...


----------



## Pete1313

:lol: must be nice!


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 I'm also done with winter and the longer commute to work.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ridgerunner

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## 440mag

dfw_pilot said:


>


Not to get away from the real purpose of this thread but ...

Holy bazooka, Batman! *Is THIS WHY I received an email from ATY this morning,summarily telling me I have been "permanently banned from ATY forums"?* :shock:

(Background: Yesterday evening, in a pre-existing thread about PGR's on ATY, I attempted to post an answer to another ATY member and in what I attempted to post I mentioned the "hot deal" on the generic PGR MQ turned me (us all) onto here and, in doing so, I guess I included the acronym "TLF"

I have never received a response to my email inquiring the reason for my being banned and more specifically what published forum rule it was that I'd somehow violated. :roll:

I showed it (the ATY admirer email advsing me I was "permanently banned") to my VERY IT-savvy 12yoa grandson and he just shook his head and laughed, "_That's soooo 'North Korea,' Pop-pop ...._" :lol:

Thanks for answering my (quite sincere) bewilderment.

Back to our regular meme-ing! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

440, welcome to the land of the free, my friend, here on TLF.


----------



## Redtenchu

440mag said:


> "_That's soooo 'North Korea,' Pop-pop ...._"
> 
> Back to our regular meme-ing! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

440mag said:


> "_That's soooo 'North Korea,' Pop-pop ...._"
> 
> Back to our regular meme-ing! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL!


----------



## Ware

Not mine...


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


>


If I may:

Menu->FMC->Init Ref->Progress->Page 4->Pre Flight->Pre Flight Settings->Pre L-N->Pre M->Start->Location->Lat/Long->Date->Feb-Mar->ARM.

Press Execute.

*Warning: You must be flying faster than Mach .80 or the crew could be infected. The NSA/CIA/Facebook additives to the Pre-M protocol are not to be ingested through the lungs of any flight crew. The Mind Control products are only to be breathed in by the general populous.


----------



## Redtenchu

Always so helpful @dfw_pilot


----------



## MasterMech

dfw_pilot said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may:
> 
> Menu->FMC->Init Ref->Progress->Page 4->Pre Flight->Pre Flight Settings->Pre L-N->Pre M->Start->Location->Lat/Long->Date->Feb-Mar->ARM.
> 
> Press Execute.
> 
> *Warning: You must be flying faster than Mach .80 or the crew could be infected. The NSA/CIA/Facebook additives to the Pre-M protocol are not to be ingested through the lungs of any flight crew. The Mind Control products are only to be breathed in by the general populous.
Click to expand...

You'd save us all a ton of work if you'd just tank up and crop-dust entire neighborhoods at a time.....


----------



## g-man

^ where do I sign up? Do you just need lat/longitude?


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL! Just make sure to use Degrees and Minutes, not Decimal Degrees. I'll plan a fly-by Feb 15th, and Colonel K0rn will setup the signup sheet. :lol:


----------



## g-man

I filled out the form. Approach from the West. There is a new heliport for the new hospital to the north. It's the blue house. Don't scare the neighbors. 

A couple of years ago, there were complaints of ag pilots (aka crop dusters) spraying folks in Indiana.


----------



## wardconnor

They crop dust in my county every year. They spray/drop pesticides for mosquitoes and bugs.

I love the day when they spray.


----------



## Redtenchu

Reposting this gem I made a couple years ago.


----------



## MasterMech




----------



## Redtenchu

Nice MM!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Olympic teams!



Edit: made the meme clear(er).


----------



## Ware

It took me a minute.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> It took me a minute.


It was the best I could do with a quick picture of my TV.


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> It took me a minute.


Me too.

@Redtenchu I think that qualifies as lawn obsessed :nod:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ridgerunner

Making the case for that new piece of lawn equipment you want to SWMBO, but you can tell she's about to put her foot down.
https://youtu.be/1vA8IpcRAA0


----------



## Ware




----------



## Spammage

Not my creation, but thought it was great.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


>


One of my favs and totally was me today.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu

Lolololololol!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Colonel K0rn said:


>


Shhhhh!

:lol:


----------



## g-man




----------



## Redtenchu

g-man said:


>


Love it! That's a market Ware should tap into! Spending his own money to keep the site going ad free is just selfish.

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## kds

g-man said:


>


You joke, but my water utility actually gives refunds to residents who fill their pools each spring.

I wish I could get a refund for watering new seed. I am helping prevent erosion and actually contributing something to the environment, after all.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kds said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You joke, but my water utility actually gives refunds to residents who fill their pools each spring.
> 
> I wish I could get a refund for watering new seed. I am helping prevent erosion and actually contributing something to the environment, after all.
Click to expand...

Pfft, government usually likes to tax the things we enjoy, not because we're helping the environment or ourselves.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ridgerunner

:rofl:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


>


That is beautiful! 👌🏻


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


>


 :rofl: :airquote:


----------



## Movingshrub

Redtenchu said:


>


Exceptions do apply


----------



## Redtenchu

Movingshrub said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceptions do apply
Click to expand...

No... I'm sure her spouse doesn't help. BUT if she asked me nicely (or at all), I would help her!!


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


>


Bwahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## FRD135i

Movingshrub said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceptions do apply
Click to expand...

Does NOT work at my Home Depot. Need to call regional.............


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ridgerunner

Redtenchu said:


>


He's selling a lawn care guide?
You're kidding, right?


----------



## Redtenchu

@Ridgerunner not kidding, and honestly wish him the best of luck. I hope he helps some people and makes some scratch along the way.


----------



## g-man

I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Redtenchu I haven't watch his videos in a while. I thought he was fairly informative for beginners and did find his videos pretty entertaining. He really has the gift of blarney. I just visited his site and he has expanded his "product" line (used to be just hats and shirts) and he is in Florida now. He's even selling soil amendments with his own badge. I don't begrudge him making a business of it, but he often talks gibberish and employs a lot of trade product puffery. I still wish him the best too. His relationship with Soil Savvy is another matter though.


----------



## Ridgerunner

g-man said:


> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".


Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x


----------



## gene_stl

I was following both the LCN and Professor Pete. I enjoyed both of their videos greatly. But then gradually they started being commercials for their attempts to monetize their followings,



I also still wish both of them well.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x
Click to expand...

TLF has lawns, beer and cigars too!



:rofl:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TLF has lawns, beer and cigars too!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :clapping: :dancenana:


----------



## ABC123

Savages. Lol


----------



## GrassDaddy

Redtenchu said:


>


lol wow and the stuff he's pushing now for $100 is basically the soil conditioner and kelp help from ATY..


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


>


Yesssss! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kds

Ridgerunner said:


> I just visited his site and he has expanded his "product" line (used to be just hats and shirts) and he is in Florida now. He's even selling soil amendments with his own badge.


Him and the GCI Turf Services guy are both selling N-Ext. They both have exclusive deals with them. I guess that's the way N-Ext wanted to sell their products directly to homeowners.

GCI Turf Services is also launching a paid-coaching type deal called GCI Turf Academy. All these guys are going after the money.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Colonel K0rn

kds said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just visited his site and he has expanded his "product" line (used to be just hats and shirts) and he is in Florida now. He's even selling soil amendments with his own badge.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and the GCI Turf Services guy are both selling N-Ext. They both have exclusive deals with them. I guess that's the way N-Ext wanted to sell their products directly to homeowners.
> 
> GCI Turf Services is also launching a paid-coaching type deal called GCI Turf Academy. All these guys are going after the money.
Click to expand...

FWIW, I was able to buy the N-Ext products direct from GCF. I plan on buying more again this year. Very impressed with their products, and the results I had.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


>


This is me. 😢


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## MasterMech

This...



 Redtenchu said:


>


And This...



Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099888[/url] user_id=212]
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099310[/url] user_id=325]
> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TLF has lawns, beer and cigars too!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
Click to expand...

Seriously funny chit!! I like the LCN videos (he's entertaining) but his "dad humor" ain't got nuthin' on this thread. :lol:


----------



## MasterMech

MasterMech said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And This...
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099888[/url] user_id=212]
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099310[/url] user_id=325]
> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TLF has lawns, beer and cigars too!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously funny chit!! I like the LCN videos (he's entertaining) but his "dad humor" ain't got nuthin' on this thread. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## MasterMech

MasterMech said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And This...
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099888[/url] user_id=212]
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1520099310[/url] user_id=325]
> I had to check out the website. There is also a forum that you pay to participate for 90 days. They discuss and I quote: "lawn, beer and cigars".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be giving Ware et al ideas. :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TLF has lawns, beer and cigars too!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously funny chit!! I like the LCN videos (he's entertaining) but his "dad humor" ain't got nuthin' on this thread. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cross posted from another post, because it needed more visibility.


----------



## FRD135i




----------



## gene_stl

I saw this and thought of JW


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> I saw this and thought of JW


 :lol:


----------



## Cory

gene_stl said:


> I was following both the LCN and Professor Pete. I enjoyed both of their videos greatly. But then gradually they started being commercials for their attempts to monetize their followings,
> 
> 
> 
> I also still wish both of them well.


I will admit that if it wasn't for stumbling on LCN videos on YouTube and then @wardconnor videos showed up in my news feed I probably wouldn't have found this forum. So he's good for something :lol:


----------



## gene_stl

Oh both of them have great content. And in spite of the above I am still watching them. Both. But more wary now.


----------



## Topcat

I unsubscribed to LCN when he started making commercials for Toro and posted those as lawn care tips. He started having less content about lawn care. The nail in the coffin was when he started charging for lawn care advice via his patreon page.


----------



## gene_stl

+1 I haven't unsubscribed, but definitely thought about it. But the recent thread quoting Professor Pete on pH tells me there could still be things to glean. And probably from Allyn Hanes too. He does have the blarney doesn't he. Ward and Grass Daddy were the ones that led me here. I notice that Grass Factor is on the member list too, but I haven't seen him post.


----------



## social port

I like them all and for different reasons. There is much learning to be had with thegrassfactor (who does post from time to time). His educational background really shows up in his videos, but he also has the gift of breaking information down in a way that makes it easy to grasp and useful. 
For LCN, I tend to stick to videos made before he moved to Florida.
Check out Ryan Knorr for a cool season alternative.


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> I like them all and for different reasons. There is much learning to be had with thegrassfactor (who does post from time to time). His educational background really shows up in his videos, but he also has the gift of breaking information down in a way that makes it easy to grasp and useful.
> For LCN, I tend to stick to videos made before he moved to Florida.
> Check out Ryan Knorr for a cool season alternative.


+1 to all this!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


It's Steve! We used to watch A LOT of Blue's Clues around here.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Steve! We used to watch A LOT of Blue's Clues around here.
Click to expand...

Personally, I liked Tom Terrific.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

social port said:


> I like them all and for different reasons. There is much learning to be had with thegrassfactor (who does post from time to time). His educational background really shows up in his videos, but he also has the gift of breaking information down in a way that makes it easy to grasp and useful.
> For LCN, I tend to stick to videos made before he moved to Florida.
> Check out Ryan Knorr for a cool season alternative.


Ryan Knorr lays down some sick stripes with his TimeMaster. TBH, his drone shots would make Pete :mrgreen: with envy!


----------



## GrassDaddy

I really want to get a drone but I live close enough to an airport where I'd be required to call the tower before shooting a video. Kinda cramps my style lol. Though I could imagine them thinking its crazy that some guy is sending a drone up to shoot videos of him mowing every other day..


----------



## LawnNerd

social port said:


> I like them all and for different reasons. There is much learning to be had with thegrassfactor (who does post from time to time). His educational background really shows up in his videos, but he also has the gift of breaking information down in a way that makes it easy to grasp and useful.
> For LCN, I tend to stick to videos made before he moved to Florida.
> Check out Ryan Knorr for a cool season alternative.


Ohhh, Matt's white board sessions are great. I like all of his videos. I watch GCI because he's local, and he's got some good information as well. LCN, i still watch, mostly for his really bad jokes. I'm convinced there is a male anatomy joke in every video.


----------



## Redtenchu

@Colonel K0rn


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> @Colonel K0rn


 :lol: She's just glad she doesn't have to work the syringes like last time. I got smart, and got a dispenser! US Plastics really has a great selection of plastics. I got a proper measuring pitcher in my shipment of the bettix bottles (32oz) for lawn work.


----------



## TC2




----------



## FRD135i

TC2 said:


>


So much truth. My wife was outside and heard someone laugh out loud as they passed our now brown lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## g-man

$150 a month? Where do I sign up for that deal?


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

LOL! I loved the first 2.


----------



## MasterMech

This thread is always a delight!


----------



## Redtenchu

Credit to @social port


----------



## gene_stl




----------



## wardconnor

gene_stl said:


>


Lol.

I saw mud season but it is missing mosquito season.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## gene_stl

It is definitely mud season here in St.Louis!!!!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

@Redtenchu*?*


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> @Redtenchu*?*


 :lol:


----------



## Spammage

Not my creation, but I wanted to share.


----------



## Redtenchu

MRW= My Reaction When.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Not mine, but I had to resize it.


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## Redtenchu

Look @social port :thumbup: I like it!


----------



## Ware

Courtesy of ahartzell :thumbup:


----------



## social port

@Redtenchu


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Was having a chat over the fence with my neighbor, and she was weeding their new garden (they just flat out tilled the soil in their backyard, and just raked off the loose grass before they planted). I was talking gardening with her, and saw quite a few weeds, and some crabgrass at 5 tiller stage. This thought popped into my head


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## gijoe4500

social port said:


>


Then I see they are all cool season grasses, and I get sad. I want to see that reel low Bermuda and reel low zoysia!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Didn't want to insult the chaps calling for a St. Augustine Bible.


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## gene_stl

:thumbup: :lol: 
CK where your TLF steeckers???


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


>


I didn't see the obligatory rain gauges, eley hose reel, box of Teejet nozzles, or the jug of prodiamine in your photo there CK; you were reel close to having everything.


----------



## wardconnor

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the obligatory rain gauges, eley hose reel, box of Teejet nozzles, or the jug of prodiamine in your photo there CK; you were reel close to having everything.
Click to expand...

This is actually @Killbuzz setup. See his post by clicking his name there. His difference from 2014 to 2018 is remarkable.


----------



## Movingshrub

@wardconnor I totally missed his thread some how; Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the obligatory rain gauges, eley hose reel, box of Teejet nozzles, or the jug of prodiamine in your photo there CK; you were reel close to having everything.
Click to expand...

You forgot about PGR.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Noclssgt

touchofgrass said:


> All you guys' neighbors.. haha


I'm dead


----------



## social port




----------



## WBrown999

These are hilarious. Monitoring thread for rest of eternity.


----------



## Noclssgt




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## MasterMech

Redtenchu said:


>


This made me :lol: and nobody who heard me will understand.....


----------



## social port




----------



## TigerinFL

Your on the phone ordering your new mower and your wife ask if you purchased _another _mower?


----------



## touchofgrass




----------



## Redtenchu

touchofgrass said:


>


But have you seen some of the math required to apply chemicals correctly?


----------



## Noclssgt

Redtenchu said:


> touchofgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But have you seen some of the math required to apply chemicals correctly?
Click to expand...

Lol. I could hug my math teachers after doing the math on some of it.


----------



## touchofgrass




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## Cory

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

:thumbsup: Good ones @social port!


----------



## SGrabs33

social port said:


>


All of these are great but I'm hoping I'm this one this summer!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Seems like every time I log on, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Redtenchu

In my best Crocidile Dundee voice.


----------



## MasterMech

Colonel K0rn said:


> Seems like every time I log on, another one bites the dust.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Love it!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Haha


----------



## wardconnor

It has become clear to me that you guys think that I am messing around.

I AM NOT!


----------



## Redtenchu

@Mightyquinn in Shawnee Oklahoma, November 2017.

Yes, MQ has pooped at my house before. Be jealous, be very jealous.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL!


----------



## Ridgerunner

:thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Yes, MQ has pooped at my house before. Be jealous, be very jealous.


 :wave: Mine too.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Sinclair




----------



## touchofgrass

I know this isn't any of our yards, right


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sinclair said:


>


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## J_nick




----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


>


This is a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


>


This is my favorite


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Llano Estacado




----------



## Killsocket

Hope I didn't rip anyone off....


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Ware




----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


>


Well, that didn't take long


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## jayhawk

Red, your so good at this you could have your own lawn meme FB page!


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


I'll admit it. Was scrolling through FB and saw the live feed, those stripes made me stop and watch for a few. Even grabbed a screenshot :lol:


----------



## ABC123

Must be kbg? Lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit it. Was scrolling through FB and saw the live feed, those stripes made me stop and watch for a few. Even grabbed a screenshot :lol:
Click to expand...

Holy cow, that's beautiful. I wonder if the groundskeepers get their own room at the palace?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


 :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado

When the wife complains about Milo


----------



## Ware




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


>


LMAO! I was going to ask what kind of camera you were using. Best Buy has the Hero 5 Black on sale for $50 off, and I got notification from them that I haven't used my CC so they want me to buy something to keep it open.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I was going to ask what kind of camera you were using. Best Buy has the Hero 5 Black on sale for $50 off, and I got notification from them that I haven't used my CC so they want me to buy something to keep it open.
Click to expand...

I use a Hero5 Black. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## TC2




----------



## Cory




----------



## Redtenchu

Lmao @Cory!


----------



## wardconnor

Lol


----------



## ABC123

My god the flamingos. Is it bad that I purchased two for pictures?


----------



## Redtenchu

ABC123 said:


> My god the flamingos. Is it bad that I purchased two for pictures?


I think flamingos mean you're next level. Congratulations 🎈


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I have no idea why @wardconnor and @Ware aren't presenting their pictures of flamingos in their natural habitat. Does this mean I'm above the next level?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> I have no idea why @wardconnor and @Ware aren't presenting their pictures of flamingos in their natural habitat. Does this mean I'm above the next level?


touché :thumbup:


----------



## 269igotmine

A little back story,
The guys at work always say I'm nuts about my lawn. The one guy said if I ever got a chance to go to the Philadelphia Eagles stadium the only autograph I would want would be the head grounds keeper. I replied "Tony Leonard, that guy is a national treasure, the only team to change grass types mid season... " etc. So they took a pic of me and made this.


----------



## Ware

269igotmine said:


> A little back story,
> The guys at work always say I'm nuts about my lawn. The one guy said if I ever got a chance to go to the Philadelphia Eagles stadium the only autograph I would want would be the head grounds keeper. I replied "Tony Leonard, that guy is a national treasure, the only team to change grass types mid season... " etc. So they took a pic of me and made this.


 :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Rotary guys won't understand


----------



## Ware

@wardconnor @Colonel K0rn @ABC123


__
http://instagr.am/p/BixPF_7FTV_/


----------



## wardconnor

Ha ha. I want that hair.


----------



## Cory

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Colonel K0rn

LOL, that was funny, but would have been quite terrible had he impaled his foot onto one of the metal rods. 



wardconnor said:


> Ha ha. I want that hair.


I just want hair


----------



## Sbcgenii

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Llano Estacado




----------



## Redtenchu

Anyone with me on this?


----------



## social port

@Redtenchu you would be the hands-down winner. That being said, I already have two nominations in mind.


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


> Anyone with me on this?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@wardconnor


----------



## Cory

Ecks from Tex said:


> @wardconnor


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@wardconnor


----------



## Ecks from Tex

@Ware


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


>


 :lol: I have arrived.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I have arrived.
Click to expand...

I'm working on one with the caption "This Guy Likes It 1/2 Inch" :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

I like these. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jayhawk

@Ecks from Tex omg, I couldn't stop laughing...."pound"

You got the title belt!


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Found this on FB, felt it was fitting!


----------



## kur1j

Redtenchu said:


> In my best Crocidile Dundee voice.


Hahaha. I was scrolling through these and was like...wait...that looks familiar.


----------



## kur1j

Redtenchu said:


>


You are on point with these memes.


----------



## kds




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Yes!


----------



## Ridgerunner

:rofl:


----------



## g-man

Wouldnt it be great to walk into the gas station to buy more gas with all that ppe? I think gas is almost worst than all the stuff Connor sprayed.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

That's it. @Redtenchu wins the internet today.

Am I the only one that read all of those @wardconnor memes with his voice in my head? #specialfavors


----------



## SGrabs33

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> That's it. @Redtenchu wins the internet today.
> 
> Am I the only one that read all of those @wardconnor memes with his voice in my head? #specialfavors


Agreed, @redtenchu has dropped the mic.

And yes, I was also reading them with the accent.


----------



## wardconnor

Accent?


----------



## kds

Midwesterner here, can confirm @wardconnor has an accent of a northerner.


----------



## Ridgerunner

kds said:


> Midwesterner here, can confirm @wardconnor has an accent of a northerner.


Agreed.
Although I can't place the regional term "Square fit".


----------



## wardconnor

Yes the sq fit came out wrong. I was aware of that. I pressed forward anyway.


----------



## Spammage

Redtenchu said:


>


These are great Red, but this is my favorite. Silly cool season guys. :lol:

Shoot, if I put all of that crap on and went outside, I would have heat stroke within a few minutes.


----------



## FRD135i

Dang it @wardconnor !!!!
No goggles?!? #rulebreaker
What if something got under the face shield?


----------



## kur1j




----------



## Ware

https://instagram.com/p/Bj4jOWmBfad/


----------



## gene_stl

This is for sale on Craigs List in St. Louis for $1,000 Deere Manure Spreader


----------



## MasterMech

Ecks from Tex said:


> @wardconnor


I laughed so hard my wife worried I was gonna wake the kids....


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> This is for sale on Craigs List in St. Louis for $1,000 Deere Manure Spreader


 :lol:


----------



## jayhawk

Ware said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for sale on Craigs List in St. Louis for $1,000 Deere Manure Spreader
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Claire's?


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


What about if I were to question your direction of use of a stick edger?


----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


> What about if I were to question your direction of use of a stick edger?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about if I were to question your direction of use of a stick edger?
Click to expand...

 :lol:

This one's for you @Redtenchu @wardconnor


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## MarkV

Kids say the darnedest things.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


That's kind of how my foot action is when I'm walking around in the lawn barefoot, and have to walk across the driveway lately. They literally are lava.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

For everyone saying Bermuda is a weed.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## g-man




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


Who was filming me?


----------



## Ware




----------



## nt5000

I wish there was a "like" button!


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


Yup :lol:


----------



## csbutler

Ware said:


>


Me today

I've been lazy this year and once I sold the Jacobsen it didn't take long for it to get to 3". I'm beat


----------



## steensn

I just read this entire thread... did not disappoint. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

Redtenchu said:


>


Had just finished mowing when I came inside and saw this on Facebook yesterday, was very fitting.


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


>


That's pretty damn funny :lol:


----------



## kur1j

Ware said:


>


Are you really going to have to mid season scalp? What are you seeing for symptoms? I can't tell if I'm needing to scalp again or if its some fungus or combination of both.


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to have to mid season scalp? What are you seeing for symptoms? I can't tell if I'm needing to scalp again or if its some fungus or combination of both.
Click to expand...

If I wanted to stay at this HOC (0.4"), then yes - but I will likely just increase my HOC a little for now. It's starting to look a little scalped after I cut. It still looks okay, but much better after a day or two of new growth.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to have to mid season scalp? What are you seeing for symptoms? I can't tell if I'm needing to scalp again or if its some fungus or combination of both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I wanted to stay at this HOC (0.4"), then yes - but I will likely just increase my HOC a little for now. It's starting to look a little scalped after I cut. It still looks okay, but much better after a day or two of new growth.
Click to expand...

I'm finding this to be the case with my lawn. Does that mean I need to scalp?


----------



## kur1j

@Ware After mowed today I really feel I'm in the same boat in a few places. Some discussions with GreenDoc he basically said not to raise my HoC but scalp even lower and maintain lower (unfortunately I can't do that because I scalped as low as I could without breaking my mower, until I level). Other options were to top-dress and verticut the yard were a few other options that were tossed around. I really don't want to scalp again haha.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## nt5000




----------



## Redtenchu

@social port made it on FB

https://www.facebook.com/865206873620759/posts/1192397820901661/


----------



## social port

:dancenana:


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## gravylookout




----------



## Ware

gravylookout said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## gene_stl

>


 :lol: :laugh: :mrgreen:


----------



## Redtenchu

Inspired by @J_nick


----------



## Smokindog




----------



## gene_stl

:lol:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Lawn_newbie




----------



## LawnBossLady




----------



## Lawn_newbie




----------



## Redtenchu

Yes! Keep them coming!


----------



## Redtenchu

All you KBG people...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## FRD135i




----------



## jonthepain

like


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## social port




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol @social port


----------



## Spammage

This is still my favorite thread by far. :rofl:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

great memes @social port


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


>


 :lol: 
Examine the lawn? Right? Right?


----------



## nt5000

credit goes to @b0nk3rs


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## gene_stl

100th PGA tournament two blocks away from me.


----------



## DJLCN

gene_stl said:


> 100th PGA tournament two blocks away from me.


 :thumbup:

I'll be up there for Friday's round.


----------



## Dico112lr4

When the neighbor asks the secret to why your lawn looks better than every one elses...


----------



## Dico112lr4

How the neighbor's see you when they won't make eye contact after the best yard in the neighborhood does a midseason scalp.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## 440mag

Holding my side as I "catch up" on this thread, laughing hard!

Hope these are not repeats (came across them on a 2A Rights forum! :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyMac26

Llano Estacado said:


>


This is by far the best meme.


----------



## JimmyMac26




----------



## Cory

Pretty much sums up my weekend.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Killsocket

Redtenchu said:


>


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## social port




----------



## Ware




----------



## wardconnor

LOL @Ware @Redtenchu

That for sure my long term contingency plan for my lawn. No mowing? I might get grouchy.


----------



## N LA Hacker

That's just in case your lawn turns to concrete from all that sand you're adding to the clay.


----------



## Noclssgt




----------



## Chaseweeks1




----------



## Movingshrub




----------



## Chaseweeks1




----------



## g-man




----------



## N LA Hacker

HA!


----------



## g-man

Based on the current weather forecast, it could be the same for NC or Virginia area renos/overseed with hurricane Florence. I saw a report of potential for 11 inches of rain!


----------



## Cory

g-man said:


> Based on the current weather forecast, it could be the same for NC or Virginia area renos/overseed with hurricane Florence. I saw a report of potential for 11 inches of rain!


Here's the current rain fall forcacst.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Everyone loves a girl that'll help, and not complain about your questions.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


LOL, I do wish we could afford a 3-letter domain. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Kids....


----------



## Redtenchu

Like I care...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

You all are too kind.....


----------



## social port




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Colonel K0rn

I thought of this when I saw @Redtenchu's meme.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## iowa jim

:lol:


S7108384 said:


>


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## Redtenchu

@LawnNeighborSam 34 pages isn't enough? Lmao!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Redtenchu said:


> @LawnNeighborSam 34 pages isn't enough? Lmao!


Is showering 34 times over a year enough?!?!


----------



## ABC123

LawnNeighborSam said:


> Is showering 34 times over a year enough?!?!


I'm not too sure, any studies on what's appropriate?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Redtenchu said:


>


aaaaaaaaaahahahaha, going through the pages now since I only joined last month lots of comedy here


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## TheTurfTamer

66.5 KB 16681967_1454676544552190_6166853804567954068_n.jpg Check Error


----------



## TheTurfTamer

43.4 KB 12745731_1145467595473088_966864956938102957_n.jpg Check Error


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Aawickham78 said:


> 66.5 KB 16681967_1454676544552190_6166853804567954068_n.jpg Check Error


😂😂😂


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

social port said:


>


hahahah gotta show this one to my wife


----------



## kds

Aawickham78 said:


>


Story time!

Once upon a time, I was a wee lad. My grandfather lived next door to us growing up and we shared a yard. There was a section along his foundation in the back yard where he laid sod after converting it from a flowerbed. Well we also had a little dog, and he thought gathering up the poop and spreading it on the sod would actually fertilize it. It didn't. What ended up happening was the poop just sat on top and became hard and crusty, never told anyone, and then I ran over all of it with the lawnmower, making this giant cloud of dog poop dust. It was in my eyes, in my mouth, everywhere. I would not recommend mowing over a somewhat mass quantity of dried out dog turds.


----------



## pennstater2005

kds said:


> making this giant cloud of dog poop dust. It was in my eyes, in my mouth, everywhere.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Hahahahaha


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Aawickham78 said:


> 43.4 KB 12745731_1145467595473088_966864956938102957_n.jpg Check Error


Because @wardconnor did it!


----------



## g-man

I did too. I had small rocks on my lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> I did too. I had small rocks on my lawn.


Works great huh... NO need to sacrifice your reel when you know there might be a problem.


----------



## Redtenchu

@wardconnor


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## wardconnor

My favorite thread.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

hahaha


----------



## N LA Hacker

Yaaaaaasssssssssss


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Aawickham78 said:


>


Now that's some s-hitty fertilizer!


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Thanks to TLF, this is my 100th post. To honor you and all you have done for me and my wife. I wanted to commemorate this event with a meme.


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Bradymco11




----------



## Pete1313

Bradymco11 said:


>


I have riding mowers, but if I had a walk behind I can imagine that being me tomorrow! :lol: :lol: I can't wait to mow! Long days at work and I haven't seen the grass in daylight since Monday.


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

&#128514;


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Cory

LawnNeighborSam said:


>





LawnNeighborSam said:


>


That's me right now 100%


----------



## Redtenchu

Aawickham78 said:


>





Redtenchu said:


>


Great minds think alike.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Cory said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's me right now 100%
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 ah the lawn life 😎


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Redtenchu said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great minds think alike.
Click to expand...

Oops! Yes, They do!


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Haaaaha


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## adgattoni

Anyone tried one of these?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3WdAdsPZyk


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Redtenchu said:


>


hahahah yesss


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Redtenchu said:


>


yeah man I wanted to vote for yours buttt


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Redtenchu

Colonel K0rn said:


>


Lol!


----------



## driver_7

First contribution to the greatest thread on TLF.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## LawnNeighborSam




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## CenlaLowell

Aawickham78 said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## social port

TLF MEMBER BRAIN SCAN


----------



## Redtenchu

@social port YES!


----------



## kds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDgmAH3op_g


----------



## 440mag

:lol: That GEICO as is priceless :lol:

I don't know whose doing their ad campaign for the last decade but, the only that exceeds their talent is my relief we aren't paying their salaries anymore (effective last year, after 30 years with zero claims, that is).

I watched that one a couple times


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## N LA Hacker

That last one is the lols.


----------



## Redtenchu

It's an inside joke, but I'm posting it anyway.


----------



## 440mag

This thread is terrific and not only am I a pretty "non-IT" member but, I am in awe at some of the memes y'all are creating (fantastic!). Just received this from an old neighbor (whose views on lawn care can only be described as "180 degrees opposite" of the average TLF member) and knew I had to share:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


Yup :nod:

:lol:


----------



## social port

*The* '*stages* *of* *weed* *ID*'


----------



## Redtenchu

This is always a little scary.


----------



## gene_stl

@social port 
That is the story of my life here. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## FlaDave

Redtenchu said:


>


Haha I saw this and thought of @Tellycoleman


----------



## Tellycoleman

That's the only tree I would keep


----------



## gravylookout

[media]https://gfycat.com/PalatableFriendlyEland[/media]


----------



## JohnP

HAHAHAHAHA @gravylookout that's awesome! @wardconnor ^^


----------



## Ridgerunner

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Ware

gravylookout said:


> [media]https://gfycat.com/PalatableFriendlyEland[/media]


Solid gold. :lol:


----------



## Outerspace

"Science"


----------



## wardconnor

lol... This is the best thread ever.


----------



## 440mag

You see any that have already been posted, let me know (I will remove the meme and poke myself in one eye)!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I recently gave watching The Walking Dead another try. It took me going through Season 1 to finally be on board with the character development. I found it humorous that the scene where everyone meets Darryl for first time reminded me of someone else. 
I got some inspiration and went to work quickly. I'm not that great with power masks, so I just went with what I knew.
https://youtu.be/zhe3hNB3OzY


----------



## Redtenchu

@Colonel K0rn Lolololololol


----------



## Cory

Colonel K0rn said:


> I recently gave watching The Walking Dead another try. It took me going through Season 1 to finally be on board with the character development. I found it humorous that the scene where everyone meets Darryl for first time reminded me of someone else.
> I got some inspiration and went to work quickly. I'm not that great with power masks, so I just went with what I knew.


That's great! 😂😂😂


----------



## gene_stl

:lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :rofl:


----------



## Redtenchu

Stolen from the internet.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## kds

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpcTFMvD1Bf/


----------



## Redtenchu

Not a meme, but should be.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpyPFZ5B46I/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=9kvjjtsv18eb


----------



## Redtenchu

Stolen from the internet, felt like it's suitable for us turf lovers!


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


>


ha ha ... so good


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> Stolen from the internet, felt like it's suitable for us turf lovers!


Holy crap this is funny


----------



## Colonel K0rn

MRW I wander into a Cool Season thread
https://imgur.com/Qh1NReo


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Grass Clippins

Not a meme...but a classic.
https://youtu.be/DOKuSQIJlog


----------



## Redtenchu

Grass Clippins said:


> Not a meme...but a classic.


One of my all time favorites from YouTube!


----------



## Noclssgt

Connor


----------



## Noclssgt




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was watching a strongman competition tonight, and this caught my eye. I knew I had to make a meme of it.


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cjames1603

Ah the sweet smell of milo


----------



## kds

I held back a bag of milo in the winter so my garage can still smell wonderful even in the off-season.


----------



## Redtenchu

kds said:


> I held back a bag of milo in the winter so my garage can still smell wonderful even in the off-season.


Haha


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

I watched some Star Wars today, lol!


----------



## Ridgerunner

@Redtenchu 








:thumbup: 
:thumbup: 
:thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## OD on Grass

Space Jam anyone?


----------



## OD on Grass

Winter months secret formula...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## Redtenchu

Never forget where you came from.


----------



## Ware

:beer:


----------



## SNOWBOB11




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## TheTurfTamer

@Ware


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## Ware




----------



## g-man

^there is a typo. It should say: "We can grow grass too."


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


>


 :rofl:


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> ^there is a typo. It should say: "We can grow grass too."


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123

Wait, being as it's winter and colder you don't have to deal with cool season heat stress and some diseases. So that's just cheating. :lol:

I mean that's cute, a baby cool season lawn, let us know when it's a year old!

I'm just jealous, I wanna mow.


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


>


Looking back at the LOTM winners it seems clear that cool-season turf is the most beautiful/preferred! :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

It's obvious a nerve was struck, lol.


----------



## daniel3507




----------



## dfw_pilot

@daniel3507, just remember to easily calculate your finale flow rate (FFR) here:


----------



## DJLCN




----------



## Redtenchu

Lmao!


----------



## J_nick




----------



## MarkAguglia




----------



## Cory




----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at the LOTM winners it seems clear that cool-season turf is the most beautiful/preferred! :lol:
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Redtenchu

@Mightyquinn @dfw_pilot


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

I've always wanted to make this style meme, but never had the idea until now!

Thanks @Kballen11 


PS: I don't recall the exact price for one bag shipped, but it wasn't cheap...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Spammage

@Redtenchu maybe the best one yet!!


----------



## Jacob_S

Oh those are some good ones.


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Kballen11

Redtenchu said:


> I've always wanted to make this style meme, but never had the idea until now!
> 
> Thanks @Kballen11
> 
> 
> PS: I don't recall the exact price for one bag shipped, but it wasn't cheap...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Grass Clippins

@Redtenchu Sprayer Depot just sent out a Valentine's Day email with the subject "Eat.Spray.Love". Frickin' hillarious... thought it might make for a good meme.


----------



## Redtenchu

Grass Clippins said:


> @Redtenchu Sprayer Depot just sent out a Valentine's Day email with the subject "Eat.Spray.Love". Frickin' hillarious... thought it might make for a good meme.


lol, that is funny.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome




----------



## Grass Clippins

@Redtenchu Ha! Just noticed your lyrical signature. You should change your screen name to SirMowsAlot. Zing!


----------



## Redtenchu

Grass Clippins said:


> Redtenchu Ha! Just noticed your lyrical signature. You should change your screen name to SirMowsAlot. Zing!


I think you are seeing @HoosierLawnGnome's signature. He has written many funny memes.


----------



## kds

I have been looking at so many memes on reddit that I come to this thread and constantly catch myself looking for the upvote buttons.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome




----------



## TheTurfTamer

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Redtenchu

In Oklahoma right now... photo courtesy of @J_nick


----------



## J_nick

lol, I really should have cut down that 6" Bermuda in the dog pen once it went dormant :dunno:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Lawn journal 2020, trimming dog pen with sythe to get it ready for dormancy.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Aawickham78 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pics or it didn't happen 😂


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Cory said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen 😂
Click to expand...

We all know who it is !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S

Redtenchu said:


>


this has been my pain the past two weeks, I'll have to do another scalp by the time it's all over.


----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## TheTurfTamer

@wardconnor :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

I thinks he's down to his last 90 pounds.


----------



## Mightyquinn

dfw_pilot said:


> I thinks he's down to his last 90 pounds.


I brought that up just as a joke, I didn't expect him to show everyone :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## wardconnor

Aawickham78 said:


> wardconnor :lol:


Ha ha.. so good. I am down to my last 134 lbs. lol

Bring it on @Mightyquinn


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha.. so good. I am down to my last 134 lbs. lol
> 
> Bring it on @Mightyquinn
Click to expand...

So that should last you through Spring then? :lol:

You should melt some down and spray it on the lawn


----------



## NoslracNevok

load it in the grease gun @wardconnor, make it part of your new machine


----------



## wardconnor

@Mightyquinn @NoslracNevok

Yeah I really need to try to keep incorporating the butter into the vids as an Easter egg. I am glad that I shared that with you guys. It has made it way more fun for sure.


----------



## wardconnor

Not a lawn meme but still pretty dang good.

Also NOT mine.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## samjonester

wardconnor said:


> Not a lawn meme but still pretty dang good.
> 
> Also NOT mine.


Nihilist me wants to argue that US dollar bills are just monopoly money printed by a different company for an eerily similar game.


----------



## driver_7

wardconnor said:


> Not a lawn meme but still pretty dang good.
> 
> Also NOT mine.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

samjonester said:


> US dollar bills are just monopoly money


So very true.


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> US dollar bills are just monopoly money
> 
> 
> 
> So very true.
Click to expand...

Yep somehow these are credible.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## TheTurfTamer

:lol:  :lol: 
EVERY TIME!


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Redtenchu

Not mine, stolen from FB!


----------



## Movingshrub

Aawickham78 said:


> :lol:  :lol:
> EVERY TIME!


Same when another customer, who isn't on TLF, starts giving me input on chem or fert applications. I just point them towards TLF.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## zinger565

Us Northerners are all like:

https://youtu.be/SKbDJ8E8zyM


----------



## Two9tene

Loving this thread! Lmao


----------



## Redtenchu

My daughter: Dad, please sit down!


----------



## N LA Hacker




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## zinger565

Redtenchu said:


>


Ha, best use of that meme yet!


----------



## NoslracNevok

Pretty dormant over there, just sayin


----------



## dfw_pilot

ATY giveaways are better than TLF's, I'll admit, but everything else on TLF is better.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


This fit today's foliar feeding application to a T. I was running behind, and needed to get my foliar feeding done since my grass is finally starting to green up after my scalp 2 weeks ago, and we're supposed to get a little bit of rain. I had to hurry up and get it done quickly so I could pick up my daughter on time from 4-H, and my wife was standing on the porch waiting for me looking at me like -> :evil: LOL


----------



## Kballen11

Redtenchu said:


>


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Two9tene

Break out the Pre-Em, the Milo, the Weed Wacker, the Reel Mower, the Bio-Stim Pack, ah hell, release the kraken!!!!


----------



## jakemauldin




----------



## jakemauldin

Totally me at the gym today, then me and a state trooper ended up talking about lawn care the entire workout.


Redtenchu said:


>


----------



## RayTL

wardconnor said:


> Not a lawn meme but still pretty dang good.
> 
> Also NOT mine.


Hahahaha


----------



## OD on Grass

2019 | What did you do with your lawn today?

Scalp


----------



## Spammage

@OD on Grass love it. Bravo for being able to capture the scenario perfectly.


----------



## OD on Grass

Spammage said:


> @OD on Grass love it. Bravo for being able to capture the scenario perfectly.


That scene from sandlot just popped into my head when I was finishing up tonight.


----------



## driver_7

OD on Grass said:


> 2019 | What did you do with your lawn today?
> 
> Scalp


 :lol: :lol: Exactly how I felt today after finishing the backyard verticut and scalp!


----------



## NoslracNevok

^ How I felt after spreading peat moss this evening.


----------



## driver_7

My backyard "situation":


----------



## ABC123

Dead. Lol


----------



## Redtenchu

717driver said:


> My backyard "situation":


Lmao


----------



## driver_7

Redtenchu said:


> Lmao





ABC123 said:


> Dead. Lol


I'm glad you guys had a laugh, haha! Was a rough day pumping water out of the yard. Memes make everything better though.

Edited for formatting errors.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

717driver said:


> My backyard "situation":


I know the feeling man!


----------



## Redtenchu

Photo Credit to the Aussie FB page.


----------



## Two9tene

Colonel K0rn said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> My backyard "situation":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling man!
Click to expand...

Lmao!!!


----------



## jdpber




----------



## Two9tene

jdpber said:


>


Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Darrell_KC

These are awesome. I spent all weekend throwing down the soil, organic mulch, new seed, watering, and I see myself doing half of these reactions. I drove home, at lunch, just to water and check for seedlings. On day 2. And then adjusted my planter test pot, just because it could get to the sun about 5 minutes sooner.

Thanks to this board, I have spent more time on my lawn in the past month, than I have in the past 3 years. My wife has been laughing hysterically at me. Clearly, she hasn't gotten the credit card bill yet


----------



## Redtenchu

Darrell_KC said:


> Clearly, she hasn't gotten the credit card bill yet


LOL


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Two9tene




----------



## TN Hawkeye

How my wife feels:


----------



## TN Hawkeye




----------



## NoslracNevok

I'll watch what happens and never forget @JohnP.


----------



## JohnP

NoslracNevok said:


> I'll watch what happens and never forget @JohnP.


Yaaaaaaaas! Are you Koven?


----------



## NoslracNevok

Indeed @JohnP 🤽


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## HoosierLawnGnome




----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol: this one gets me every time.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## Two9tene

jdpber said:


>


Lmao every time without fail!


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Redtenchu

Not mine.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## HoosierLawnGnome




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## cfinden

You guys seen this one? Kinda creepy.


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## FlaDave

OD on Grass said:


>


The one in the bottom middle just looks like some kind of new fertilizer :lol:


----------



## Killsocket

HoosierLawnGnome said:


>


This one really got me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Art_Vandelay

jdpber said:


>


I drive by that "mower" nearly every day


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## SGrabs33

reidgarner said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: great one!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

reidgarner said:


>


My son Celsius didn't find that funny.


----------



## reidgarner

TN Hawkeye said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Celsius didn't find that funny.
Click to expand...

😆😆


----------



## J_nick

From "The Dad" Facebook page


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## reidgarner




----------



## reidgarner




----------



## ctrav




----------



## Ware

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxnEWVCnzQq/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxnEWVCnzQq/


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## synergy0852

Ware said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxnEWVCnzQq/


So true!


----------



## MasterMech

via Imgflip Meme Generator

🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## g-man




----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> 🤷🏼‍♂️


 :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## driver_7

OD on Grass said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

When you have to water 8000 sq ft without in ground irrigation.


----------



## ctrav

Hmmm...


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

ctrav said:


> Hmmm...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## J_nick

Stolen from FB but I think all members here can appreciate the commitment.


----------



## g-man

@J_nick check out the Twitter comments.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131314407810764801


----------



## NoslracNevok

Subconsciously she will never be happy until she meets someone that lives up to her dad's lawn.


----------



## kds

g-man said:


> @J_nick check out the Twitter comments.


🤣


----------



## Pete1313

@fusebox7,


----------



## fusebox7

Pete1313 said:


> @fusebox7,


HAHAHAH EXACTLY! I fold!!!


----------



## jdpber

_Removed. TLF is a family/workplace friendly site. -Ware_


----------



## J_nick

Not a lawn meme but it's how I'm feeling watching the NBA finals


----------



## claydus

Redtenchu said:


>


LOL! :lol: :lol:


----------



## claydus




----------



## claydus




----------



## claydus




----------



## claydus




----------



## Killsocket

claydus said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Soon the current lady should be N-Ext and Carbon X be the hottie.


----------



## J_nick

Killsocket said:


> claydus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Soon the current lady should be N-Ext and Carbon X be the hottie.
Click to expand...

That's not what @Redtenchu says


----------



## claydus




----------



## cfinden

@claydus LOL so good! Even my wife laughed!


----------



## OD on Grass

Somebody: I don't want to put sand on my Bermuda grass. I'm afraid of smothering it.

Bermuda grass: LOL


----------



## Redtenchu

OD on Grass said:


> Somebody: I don't want to put sand on my Bermuda grass. I'm afraid of smothering it.
> 
> Bermuda grass: LOL


So true!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Haha, post that in the sand + clay = concrete threads.


----------



## OD on Grass

dfw_pilot said:


> Haha, post that in the sand + clay = concrete threads.


We looking to start a good ole fashion lawn debate??? :lol:


----------



## driver_7

dfw_pilot said:


> Haha, post that in the sand + clay = concrete threads.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Powhatan

Tall Fescue: Hey Bermuda, let's see you grow a seed head in the gravel. :tease:


----------



## ktgrok

Me when I asked someone what kind of grass they had and they shrugged, said, "I don't know."


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## Ware

reidgarner said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

reidgarner said:


>


Yeah, I had that reaction when I got my water bill this month. I watered once last month, and the city runs a month behind. My wife said, "There's no way we used that much water." "But I watered the lawn once." "Oh.  "


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## cglarsen

You guys kill me. @reidgarner especially that one.


----------



## boltfanindenver

When the clover I sprayed with some weak shit last week curled up for a day then looked fine again today. #enjoysomeconcentrate


----------



## N LA Hacker

Not a meme, but could be.


----------



## Jacob_S

N LA Hacker said:


> Not a meme, but could be.


Yep! missed a PGR app yesterday too cause was drizzlin when I got home.


----------



## Redtenchu

If you don't know, look it up.


----------



## ktgrok

TheTurfTamer said:


>


I didn't try to mow the flag, but I did have to FORCE myself to socialize with the neighbors outside rather than pull weeds in the lawn. And then, as we were drinking and setting off fireworks they brought up my new manual reel and I offered to let the neighbor try it....I may have actually said, "Let's get drunk and mow the lawn!"

Needless to say, no one took me up on that.


----------



## Kennyatx

Don't kick me out for this please. Hehe.


----------



## ctrav

Kennyatx said:


> Don't kick me out for this please. Hehe.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Not really a meme, but when you realize your shadow in a lawn pic


Looks like this guy


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Not really a meme, but when you realize your your shadow in a lawn pic
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy


Looks like your the lawn "giant"...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a meme, but when you realize your your shadow in a lawn pic
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your the lawn "giant"...
Click to expand...

In 1993 everyone my age started wearing long shorts because of Michigan basketball. 26 years later I refuse to wear shorter shorts like the kids now. I have turned into my dad. The insurance commercials are right.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a meme, but when you realize your your shadow in a lawn pic
> 
> 
> Looks like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your the lawn "giant"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1993 everyone my age started wearing long shorts because of Michigan basketball. 26 years later I refuse to wear shorter shorts like the kids now. I have turned into my dad. The insurance commercials are right.
Click to expand...

We all turn into something


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

#nails


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## Redtenchu

Hahaha! Yes!



reidgarner said:


>


----------



## TN Hawkeye




----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


>


Lolololololol

Best meme in the thread!


----------



## Grasshopper




----------



## hsvtoolfool

"It made the roof darker too, impressive!"

Wow, that is hilarious. Photoshop busted! Duane is my new hero.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Two9tene




----------



## jakemauldin

reidgarner said:


>


bahaha greatness


----------



## jdpber




----------



## J_nick

@wardconnor don't sue me


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> @wardconnor don't sue me


love this


----------



## jdpber




----------



## kds




----------



## MarkV

It's not a meme but it's still funny.

Guy came over and felt my grass last night. I love having cameras at the house. 

[media]https://youtu.be/_z9m5lSkoCw[/media]


----------



## Two9tene

MarkV said:


> It's not a meme but it's still funny.
> 
> Guy came over and felt my grass last night. I love having cameras at the house.
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/_z9m5lSkoCw[/media]


Lmao! This happens all the time with my lawn! I'm gonna have to reach back in the video archives and post mine as well. Hell we should start a lookie-Lou thread! Shout out to @wardconnor.


----------



## Ware

This is fantastic @MarkV - I bet your heart is swelling with pride.


----------



## jayhawk

@MarkV like your signoff !


----------



## jdpber




----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Warm season members right now.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu

Buds.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


>


Sometimes I wonder if there is a 4th dimensional cut I can come up with!!! Lmao

Plus all those cuts are relative... hahah


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Two9tene said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if there is a 4th dimensional cut I can come up with!!! Lmao
> 
> Plus all those cuts are relative... hahah
Click to expand...

You do have diagonal right and diagonal left. Don't forget circles and wavy lines. I'm sure @OD on Grass has about 15 different ways to mow a lawn. :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

TN Hawkeye said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if there is a 4th dimensional cut I can come up with!!! Lmao
> 
> Plus all those cuts are relative... hahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have diagonal right and diagonal left. Don't forget circles and wavy lines. I'm sure @OD on Grass has about 15 different ways to mow a lawn. :lol:
Click to expand...

15???


----------



## Two9tene

OD on Grass said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if there is a 4th dimensional cut I can come up with!!! Lmao
> 
> Plus all those cuts are relative... hahah
> 
> 
> 
> You do have diagonal right and diagonal left. Don't forget circles and wavy lines. I'm sure @OD on Grass has about 15 different ways to mow a lawn. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15???
Click to expand...

Lmao I smell a "Hot Topic" for the ol tubes!


----------



## Two9tene

Seen this on the Milo page had to share:


----------



## The_iHenry

Two9tene said:


> Seen this on the Milo page had to share:


Haha that's a good one


----------



## OD on Grass

Lawn: Exists
@Ware :


----------



## social port

Ware has the art of the thumbs-up mastered.


----------



## jdpber

[Not a lawn meme. Not family friendly. JW]


----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## daniel3507

NoslracNevok said:


>


This hits close to home!


----------



## TommyTester

*Setting my evil plan into action. *


----------



## Two9tene

TommyTester said:


> *Setting my evil plan into action. *


Lmao!!!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## OD on Grass

Meme contest???
Memify me! Meme me up, Scotty!


----------



## TommyTester

OD on Grass said:


> Meme contest???
> Memify me! Meme me up, Scotty!


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## Redtenchu

@Mightyquinn


----------



## OD on Grass

I had memers block and then here comes @Redtenchu with guns-a-blazin! Awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## TommyTester




----------



## TommyTester




----------



## OD on Grass

Ummmm... what's happening?


----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## social port




----------



## OD on Grass

:lol: love it @social port ... except I'll have you know that's not Poa... it's a bald spot from me putting down sand too thick and running through it with the scalp wheels over and over again.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


>


Savage :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## TN Hawkeye




----------



## Powhatan

:lol: good laughs :thumbsup:


----------



## Two9tene

Courtesy of the Milo team!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## OD on Grass

Redtenchu said:


>


Relatable!


----------



## reidgarner




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## OD on Grass

Some new cheater stripes...


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## NoslracNevok

lmao! :rofl: my sides!also, Epstein didn't kill himself


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Ware

OD on Grass said:


>


 :lol:

No joke - I know a guy who was wearing a TLF hat on the front of their Christmas card last year. And it wasn't me. :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass

Ware said:


> :lol:
> 
> No joke - I know a guy who was wearing a TLF hat on the front of their Christmas card last year. And it wasn't me. :thumbup:


You are giving me ideas...


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## claydus




----------



## TommyTester




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## driver_7

Redtenchu said:


>


Yes! So much yes! This meme wins 3 internets.


----------



## TommyTester




----------



## ScottW




----------



## RDZed

https://i.imgur.com/iERASeT.mp4


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


>


I saw this this morning while I was in a quiet room filled with people, and I just wasn't ready for it. I had that experience where you have to do everything you can to keep from making a noise while you are laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Redtenchu

social port said:


> I saw this this morning while I was in a quiet room filled with people, and I just wasn't ready for it. I had that experience where you have to do everything you can to keep from making a noise while you are laughing uncontrollably.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

I really wish this was mine, but it's from FB (classic dads).


----------



## Redtenchu

I've seen this text before, I just put it on a baby yoda...


----------



## J_nick

From The Dad Facebook page:


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## DJLCN




----------



## Movingshrub




----------



## dfw_pilot

Haha, true.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## MasterMech




----------



## cfinden




----------



## Redtenchu

But it's true.


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


> But it's true.


100% :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

From Reddit.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Gilley11

jdpber said:


>


🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


>


Patience is a virtue! Hard to see you not walking away with it this time. Knock on wood.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Redtenchu even Susan lucci eventually won. Maybe show a little more cleavage?


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Ware




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


>


I'm guessing Springtime has that effect toward bringing new members, and post counts up, doesn't it?


----------



## boltfanindenver

Not a meme, but I'm dying laughing.


----------



## Ware




----------



## g-man

@Ware Green die is better.


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## TeeZygn




----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## kds

OD on Grass said:


>


That looks like the most uncomfortable Tinder date ever.


----------



## OD on Grass

wait... they won't let me go to work???


----------



## Ren

Gonna be me if the guy on FB market gets back to me about the gm1600 this weekend...


----------



## Redtenchu

This was on reddit, and as the spring rush begins this will apply to TLF as well.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## MarkV




----------



## Two9tene

MarkV said:


>


Yessir!!!


----------



## ScottW




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Gilley11

&#128070;That was me &#128070;


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## Two9tene

Feeling funny!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Carlson

Happy Saturday...


----------



## Two9tene

Carlson said:


> Happy Saturday...


With these cold fronts still coming through SWOK I feel your pain, I think! 😂🤣🤣☺


----------



## Carlson

My reaction when, as a new TLF member, I start notcing the TLF stickers on all the youtube lawn guys' stuff...


----------



## Ware

Carlson said:


> My reaction when, as a new TLF member, I start notcing the TLF stickers on all the youtube lawn guys' stuff...


 :lol:


----------



## The_iHenry

Carlson said:


> My reaction when, as a new TLF member, I start notcing the TLF stickers on all the youtube lawn guys' stuff...


LOL that's a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## MarkV




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Carlson

MRW I sowed some seed and am now waiting for germination


----------



## jdpber




----------



## MarkV

^^^ genius.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Trigonometry works too but that's clever.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> Trigonometry works too but that's clever.


"Treegonometry"


----------



## Carlson

Maybe even simple treeometry!

I'll show myself out...


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## Ware

:lol: @OD on Grass


----------



## cnet24

Hopefully there are some dads of young children that can appreciate this one...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

cnet24 said:


> Hopefully there are some dads of young children that can appreciate this one...


And how he has zero pee spots.


----------



## cnet24

@TN Hawkeye great point. I guess there are some questions better left unanswered...


----------



## Grass Clippins




----------



## kb02gt

Grass Clippins said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## OD on Grass

When you make the turn and are now facing into the sun:


----------



## g-man

Here are the next auction machines

https://mobile.twitter.com/ryan_ryanhgreen/status/1273407745895600128


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Here are the next auction machines
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273407745895600128


 :lol:


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## The_iHenry

OD on Grass said:


> When you make the turn and are now facing into the sun:


LOL!


----------



## jdpber




----------



## OhDeere




----------



## Ware




----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Gilley11

That's gold right there


----------



## rhanna

jdpber said:


>


I was in the backyard yesterday and took this pic, made me think of this meme. MMMM gravel


----------



## Kennyatx

Bermuda guys wouldn't understand.


----------



## Redtenchu

Hahaha


----------



## Redtenchu

This one is not mine, stole it from the internet.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Darrell_KC

Redtenchu said:


>


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Colonel K0rn




----------



## MasterMech

Ok, so which one of you guys sent this to Pete at GCI? :lol: :lol: :lol:

It NEEDS to be made a available for sale!


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## theKOkid




----------



## Gilley11

&#128514; &#128070;


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## 440mag

I'd be surprised if this hasn't already been posted (but, not as surprised as I'd be if I had the time to go back and look, page by page! :lol: )


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Redtenchu said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## Phids




----------



## ColeLawn

Redtenchu said:


>


This one is old as hell but I just absolutely lost it and I have no idea why. I need to get off TLF at work.


----------



## Jelvis




----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Two_Rivers said:


>


Truth!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Lust4Lawn

Redtenchu said:


>


I'm guilty! That 6 feet will be the nicest part of their lawn just due to overspray.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Me as well. When it comes to fert, I make sure my fert runs right up to my property line and no further! When it comes to pre-emergent, I am like Oprah with cars.


----------



## Deltahedge

Darrell_KC said:


> When it comes to pre-emergent, I am like Oprah with cars.


 :lol:


----------



## ABC123

:lol: I only spray 20in into my neighbors yard but ill spray with my handheld as far as i can on the weeds.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Me last weekend when I heard the sounds of the mowers firing up around the neighborhood.
*also me when I see a notification of a new lawn meme post.*


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## Phids




----------



## ABC123

He's never seen a monostand that's foliar fed. &#128514;


----------



## PNW_George

Saw this today and thought of this forum. I assume this has been posted here before but too many pages to check.


----------



## Redtenchu

PNW_George said:


> Saw this today and thought of this forum. I assume this has been posted here before but too many pages to check.


It has, but it's still a solid meme! 😂


----------



## AndyS

Redtenchu said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this today and thought of this forum. I assume this has been posted here before but too many pages to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has, but it's still a solid meme! 😂
Click to expand...

That's freakin funny!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## claydus

Redtenchu said:


>


Yep... sums up my spring every year.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## Darrell_KC

:shock:  :x

Yeah? How's that TruGreen service working out for you?? :twisted:


----------



## jdpber

Darrell_KC said:


> :shock:  :x
> 
> Yeah? How's that TruGreen service working out for you?? :twisted:


Passed one of those suckers this am doing 60 in a 70 in the left lane fubaring up the morning traffic. Gave him the full horn blast for a solid 30s.


----------



## MasterMech

:lol: :lol: :lol:



jdpber said:


>


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Powhatan

^ :lol:


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Grass Clippins

@jdpber Gotta roll that baby down to Pro Checkout too, maybe grab a cup of contractor coffee (pre-covid). I used a flatbed at Costco the other week to get a Jap Maple, it was a euphoric experience. Doors opened at 10am and associates were dropping pallets of Tamukeyamas. It was so early they didn't have the price posted. It was a buzz with confused dad energy. We were all sizing each other up thinking "Do I commit...I don't even the price...what's the price!" I rolled the dice and got the pick of litter loaded up for a victory lap down the meat aisle. 3.5 footer for $150...eat your heart out boys. :bandit:


----------



## jdpber

@Grass Clippins speaking of jap maples. Check out this one that was just transplanted to my father in laws house. His retirement present from work.
It is a 30+ year old Red Dragon to the best I can identify from the leaves.





My Japanese maple in my patio is a Bloodgood. Don't mind the mess this was week or so ago before the patio bed work started. She is big and I love her. The shrub to the left is going away as the two are competing and the tree wins. Sadly some of the top leaves got burned with that late frost after the week long hot Indian summer that made everything bloom early this year.



Hopefully yours grows big.


----------



## Spammage

jdpber said:


> Hopefully yours grows big.


That's what she said...😂🤣


----------



## PodScot




----------



## Redtenchu

Lust4Lawn said:


>


😂 😆


----------



## ShadowGuy

My wife was trolling me with this.


----------



## Redtenchu

ShadowGuy said:


> My wife was trolling me with this.


😂


----------



## ShadowGuy

https://youtu.be/ZqsAOvcf0aY
Guy number one here. Haha


----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## Lust4Lawn

From FB marketplace today:


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Jeff_MI84

Getting ready for that overseed like…


----------



## Redtenchu

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdUx86CF/

Never mind the audio, but I know the person in this TikTok is a member here...


----------



## ShadowGuy

Redtenchu said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdUx86CF/
> 
> Never mind the audio, but I know the person in this TikTok is a member here...


 Haha. Did you see that domination line?


----------



## Redtwin

ShadowGuy said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdUx86CF/
> 
> Never mind the audio, but I know the person in this TikTok is a member here...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Did you see that domination line?
Click to expand...

Yeah! I was going to ask who the author voted for with all that dormant grass.


----------



## Phids

Redtenchu said:


> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdUx86CF/
> 
> Never mind the audio, but I know the person in this TikTok is a member here...


Vacuuming up a fertilizer spill?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Every time I want to mow.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Phids said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdUx86CF/
> 
> Never mind the audio, but I know the person in this TikTok is a member here...
> 
> 
> 
> Vacuuming up a fertilizer spill?
Click to expand...

I have been that guy! I now put the fertilizer/lime in the spreader while I'm on concrete, not in the yard. I had one spreader tip over and was that guy. I think I left my hopper open once before while I was on the driveway. It was much easier to clean up while on the driveway.


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtwin

@LeftTool always on point! Awesome response.


----------



## pennstater2005

Jeff_MI84 said:


>


 :lol:

I can feel this one.


----------



## Redtenchu

Lmao @LeftTool


----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome &#128079;


----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Lust4Lawn

https://imgflip.com/i/5fvlvafrom Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## Alowan

When you see this on reddit and think .. "I don't see the problem it is probably a reel mower"…



And also these


----------



## FrankS




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## ShadowGuy




----------



## DFWdude




----------



## NoslracNevok




----------



## Lust4Lawn




----------



## wiseowl




----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol


----------



## lbb091919

Lust4Lawn said:


>


This one hurt haha


----------



## Lust4Lawn

lbb091919 said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one hurt haha
Click to expand...

ZING!


----------



## Phids




----------



## wiseowl

Phids said:


>


LOL so true, when I was trenching I discovered all sorts of fun stuff. Whatever was 8" deep on the perimeter it came up. It's ok though, it's all done and if anyone wants to demo any of my concrete work and cmu walls after I leave they'll find my Coors light cans 😂😂😂


----------



## jdpber




----------



## PodScot




----------



## MasterMech

PodScot said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Redtwin




----------



## lbb091919




----------



## chRONic

Two_Rivers said:


>


Hahahaha this is totally me!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## Guest

jdpber said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MasterMech

jdpber said:


>


Also what happens to PRG when you decide to lower HoC and it dips into the low 20's (unforecasted!) that night. :shock:

:lol:


----------



## jdpber




----------



## jdpber




----------



## MasterMech

jdpber said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker




----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Redtwin said:


>


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLowe

Ware said:


>


😂


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## TLowe

lbb091919 said:


>


Took this a couple weeks ago from the upstairs window 😄. You should see the video 🤦‍♂️


----------

